# Tortillas VS Pitas



## Jill (Apr 18, 2004)

What do you think is better for ya. LC WW tortillas, or WW pitas? They both have the same cals, except the tortillas have more protein, fat, and fiber then the pitas.

WW LC Tortilla: 160cals, 23C-14 fiber, 4F, 12P
WW Pita:159cals, ?C-fiber?(cant remember the label), 1-2F, 6P


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 18, 2004)

I like them both.  Just depends what I'm using them for.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 18, 2004)

What are the ingredients in both?


----------



## aztecwolf (Apr 18, 2004)

i like the pitas, put em under the broiler for a minute and you got some nice pita chips


----------



## LAM (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> What do you think is better for ya. LC WW tortillas, or WW pitas? They both have the same cals, except the tortillas have more protein, fat, and fiber then the pitas.
> 
> WW LC Tortilla: 160cals, 23C-14 fiber, 4F, 12P
> WW Pita:159cals, ?C-fiber?(cant remember the label), 1-2F, 6P



use the tortillas, they seem to be slightly less processed than the pitas...


----------



## sara (Apr 18, 2004)

The WW pita that I have has : 140 cals, 6 Protein, 31 Carbs, 0 Fat 


The LC tortilla has: 80 cals, 5 Protein, 11 C - 8 fiber, 2 Fat


----------



## Jodi (Apr 18, 2004)

I buy WW pita's from trader joe's that are nothing but water, salt and stoneground ww flour.  Can't beat that


----------



## sara (Apr 18, 2004)

I was just there today.. I will look for them next time


----------



## Jill (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> What are the ingredients in both?


Tortillas: Water, cottonseed fiber, wheat gluten, wheat flour, wheat protein isolate, veggie oil, salt and a bunch of other crap-

Pitas: Whole wheat flour, water, salt, yeast.

Clearly the tortillas have a lot more junk added to em.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2004)

Yeah, the pita's are way better.  I love the pita's.  I make salad pockets with my tuna and lettuce and dressing 

They sound exactly the same as the ones I get.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 19, 2004)

well personally I would go with the pita's(if I could eat wheat).. far less additves in them


----------



## Jill (Apr 19, 2004)

Even though the pitas are way higher in carbs and lower in protein???


----------



## sara (Apr 19, 2004)

Jodi, AJ - what you guys think of whole wheat crackers.. Ingridients: whole wheat, salt only! 
are they high in GI?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Even though the pitas are way higher in carbs and lower in protein???


Yes - remember carbs don't make you fat, its poor carb choices.  Not that the LC tortillas are that bad but they should be used sparingly.


----------



## sara (Apr 19, 2004)

Jill- I think the carbs in the pita are good carbs, better than the protein and some of the junk in the tortilla 

I still eat the low carb tortilla sometimes


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Jodi, AJ - what you guys think of whole wheat crackers.. Ingridients: whole wheat, salt only!
> are they high in GI?


Not that high but it depends on the how processed the wheat was.  I prefer 100% Stoneground wheat.  Those crackers sound way better than rice cakes though IMO.


----------



## sara (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Yes - remember carbs don't make you fat, its poor carb choices.  Not that the LC tortillas are that bad but they should be used sparingly.


----------



## sara (Apr 19, 2004)

Jodi- I got the crackers from whole foods or wild oats.. they make them


----------



## sara (Apr 19, 2004)

How would I know how processed the wheat is? 
Are all processed food Hi in GI?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2004)

You don't know and yes processed food is always higher gi than whole or natural.


----------



## sara (Apr 19, 2004)

well, I know the fiber content in the crackers is very low

25 grams carbs per 8 crackers and the fiber is like 2-3 grams I think .. that maybe high in GI ??


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2004)

Low fiber equals higher GI.


----------



## aztecwolf (Apr 19, 2004)

wasa crackers are pretty good you should try to see if you can find some of those, and i was wondering the ingredients in my whole wheat pitas are 100% whole wheat enriched


----------



## sara (Apr 19, 2004)

Jodi- then the crackers I have are Hi GI since the fiber is very low

azecwolf- I've seen the wasa crackers around.. never tried them though

what you guys think of  cracked wheat germ hot cereal?


----------



## aztecwolf (Apr 19, 2004)

i like breaking the wasa crackers to give my tuna salads a crouton crunch


----------



## sara (Apr 19, 2004)

how much fat the wasa crackers contain?


----------

